# Yates Cider Mill



## RiverFishr (Mar 12, 2014)

My cousin went up to yates today cause he lives 4 blocks away right where the apartments are just north saw 4 fisherman 1 guy had a approximate 7lb. steelhead that's it for the report!!! Anybody else got any news...


----------



## SteelieSpin (Jun 18, 2010)

I fished with another guy on Saturday. Thought the river was going to shape up nicely as the gage was dropping through the day on Friday. Anyway, should have checked the gage again in the morning... We got to the river and it was pretty high and really muddy. Fished 1-6, no bites. Stopped up by the dam and didn't see any fish on stringers despite about 10 people fishing.


----------

